# Need help designing label?



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I need help designing a label for part of my costume. I am going to be abby from NCIS & she is always drinking a Caf Pow (which does not exist in real life). I am going to get a Big Gulp cup from 7/11 & cover it with a Caf Pow label. 

Would anyone be willing to take a stab at designing one for me? Or can suggest what program to try it myself in (keep in mind I am not a huge computer pro)?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

HP, I don't know about the label (I am artistically challenged) but I saw a black ponytail wig and then couldn't remember who needed one, so I'm so glad you posted! Here's a couple of links for you:

Dead Pigtails Wig - Wigs

Gothic Teen Wig - Black


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Hooch! Those are great! I got a straight black one but am not sure if I'll be able to make it work. If not one of these will be perfect.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Is that photo exactly what you want?...

And could you post the dimentions of what the label should be....

And I will see what i can do for you...


Ruggerz


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

photoshop would be my first port of call... - do you know what all the text says on the pic or do you just want the Caf-Pow! ?

I'll finally get round to installing photoshop back on this machine and throw one together for you if you like 

also is the red background detailed? it cant work out if thats just the light or not.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The label doesn't have to be exact. That is just the best picture I could find of the cup from the show. The yellow text says "X-treme caffeine". The white text at the bottom is not important. I think it says the ounces and some thing about caffeine. I think the background is a bit swirly but all red would be fine. I will pick up my big gulp on lunch at work today and let you know the dimensions when I get home. Thank you for you help.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Now the dimensions on this are not correct and the white text is not either. But she did say they changed the formula once to add more caffeine and I believe that's what that text is about. When you get me the dimensions I can fix that, and I believe that is the background pattern I found in my research, I hope this helps you out!










Also once you can get me all the right information I can send you a high res version so it prints crisp!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Empty W, that is great! I can't wait to get this on my cup. And thank you ruggerz & scry for your offers too. To cover the existing big gulp label, the label would need to be 6"tall x 13" wide. It is actually 13" at the top and 12" at the bottom but I can trim it with my paper cutter. 

As always I am amazed at how helpful & great people on this forum are.


----------

